# Interlocking brick patio



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I'm wondering if it will really cost that much more to find someone to just finish the job for me. Is it worth it for me to finish it myself? Considering costs of Heavy duty tool rentals, materials and delivery?


Ayuh,... The Only way to answer that question is to call around for some estimates, then balance those against renting the equipment, 'n yer time....


----------



## peteE (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like you have all the hard work done... Now all you need is sand and bricks.


----------



## hell167 (Feb 23, 2011)

peteE said:


> Sounds like you have all the hard work done... Now all you need is sand and bricks.


Haha, yeah pretty much. That's why i was wondering if it was still worth finishing the job myself.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If it was me, I would find a contractor with equipment that can get to and work in your back yard. Then have him remove any more dirt, haul it away, and deliver and place and compact the base. You may also want him to deliver and stockpile the sand for the 1" setting bed if they are interlocking concrete pavers.

If he has a piece of equipment that has forks, he could move the pavers close to where you will be working. - After that, it is a DIY job at your own pace. The last thing would be renting a plate compactor (rental) for vibrating the pavers into place and evening out the surface and this can be in a truck or on a light trailer. Take a look at the ICPI site for instructions if they are interlocking concrete pavers, which are the most common.

Dick


----------



## jerrylee (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi
I am working on a similar project, a walkway 10' x 40' , I have a bobcat, so the digging went a little easier, still it was time consuming as I could not dig over my septic, (lots of hard hand digging in that area) I too was also thinking to get someone in to finish the grade and to supply and lay the pavers, boy was I shocked at some of the quotes I got, ( i do understand the high price, it's really labor intensive) I just do not have the funds, I am determined to finish it myself, as we are tired of the mud, and money is tight, a friend of mine is actually making his own pavers with molds, which saved him a lot of money, but not sure I will go to that extreme, , good luck with your project, 
Jerry


----------



## Jstewart17 (Feb 28, 2011)

I ran into the same situation. I dug out my area for my patio. 12x19. I laid a gravel base, then thought, what if I just paid someone to finish the sand and lay the pavers, considering I supplied the edgers, sand, and pavers. I was shocked at the estimates. Most contractors in my area wanted at least 10 dollars a sqft. The cheapest I got was 800 dollars! I could see paying someone around 300 dollars, because I've already done most of the work, digging, removing the dirt, laying the gravel, leveling and sloping away from the house. There's a point where it's just not worth it to pay someone when you know you'll get taken. I understand laying the brick is tedious work and requires skill to get straight, but I can finish it in a day. 
I say that if you've already dug it out, finish it yourself, otherwise you'll just insult the hard working pros that do this for a living.


----------



## Jstewart17 (Feb 28, 2011)

I live near dc area and crusher run gravel is 15 dollars a ton plus a 65 dollar delivery fee. You probably need around 3-4tons. 
If you have a truck, you can go to a local stone and rock facility and get paver sand, which is 45 dollars a ton-that should do about 200sqft 1" thick. 
Then your edgers are 25 dollars for a pack from Home Depot....and only 2 six foot pieces come in a pack. So do the math there. 
Then your pavers....this is where I'm running into a problem....do I get the 1 3/4 thick from HD for 2 dollars a sqft...or the 2 3/4 thick from a local stone store...for 3.56 a sqft....that almost doubles the price.
Oh-you need the rolls to keep the weeds out, that's about 70 dollars, depending on your sqft.


----------



## dreamyard (Feb 28, 2011)

as a landscaper that specializes in natural stonework, walkways. patio's, wall's, etc..I would not want to take over anyone's project. EVER. It always ends up becoming a can of worms. Nor do most contractors want to garantee the work from someone else's prep work. Confidence. sounds like so many people are right there at the end. Have all the important prep work done. laying the stones is easy. Just requires patience. :thumbsup:


----------

